# FR: since I was little/young, since I was a child/kid, since childhood



## hlafor

Comment traduire utilisant le verbe conjugue:
I have owned this manual since I was a child
?

*Moderator note: *Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also FR: depuis que + temps.


----------



## kats

In French, though, both verbs would be present tense, I believe.


----------



## Gez

Pas vraiment. En fait, la deuxième partie, on remplacerait le verbe par un nom. "Je possède cette guitare depuis mon enfance."

Si l'on dit "je possède cette guitare depuis que je suis enfant", c'est plutôt bizarre. Un emploi plus correct d'une telle tournure serait par exemple pour "je possède une voiture depuis que je travaille en dehors de la ville."


----------



## titi22

[...]

I think you can use the present, "depuis que je suis enfant", even if "depuis mon enfance" is politically correct...


----------



## hlafor

"I have owned this instrument since I was a child"

Qu'est-ce qui ne va pas avec la traduction suivante?

Je possède cet instrument depuis que j'étais enfant

(Je ne suis plus un enfant. )


----------



## titi22

that's just the way it is, sometimes, you can't explain more than you have. It's not correct like this. "je possède cet instrument depuis mon enfance/depuis que je suis enfant". "J'ai eu cet instrument quand j'étais enfant", but its less precise in this one, because here, you don't know if the person still has the instrument or if she doesn't have it anymore. That's all i can say, i have no more ideas about the thread. sry...


----------



## Gez

hlafor said:


> Je possède cet instrument depuis que j'étais enfant



Non, ça ne marche pas.
Je possède est au présent. J'étais enfant à l'imparfait. On ne peut pas utiliser le présent "depuis" l'imparfait, car ça amènerait le présent dans le passé ce qui est un contre-sens.

"Je possédais cette guitare quand j'étais enfant" -> correct.
"Je possède cette guitare depuis mes cinq ans, depuis mon enfance, etc." -> correct aussi.
"J'ai possédé cette guitare depuis que j'étais enfant" -> correct encore. C'est peut-être, au niveau de la notion temporelle, le choix le plus proche du "present perfect" anglais "I have owned that guitar since I was a child".


----------



## titi22

_*"J'ai possédé cette guitare depuis que j'étais enfant" -> correct encore. C'est peut-être, au niveau de la notion temporelle, le choix le plus proche du "present perfect" anglais "I have owned that guitar since I was a child".*_ Je suis désolée Gez, mais cette phrase n'est pas du tout correcte. Elle se rapproche certes de l'anglais, mais il n'est pas toujours possible de faire des traductions littérales. Dans ce cas, il ne faut pas faire de tradsuction littérale. Relisez à voix haute votre phrase ou demandez autour de vous (aux français), vous vous rendrez peut-être compte de quelque chose. Peut-être ai-je tort. Un autre avis serait le bienvenu.


----------



## Agnès E.

Je suis d'accord avec titi. _Depuis_ indique une continuité, ça ne marche pas avec une action passée (achevée), vous voyez ?


----------



## Nicomon

Mon grain de sel...

Je dirais sans hésiter: J'ai cette poupée depuis mon enfance / depuis ma tendre enfance / depuis plus de xx ans / depuis bientôt xx ans / depuis l'âge de 3 ans / On m'a offert cette poupée pour mes 3 ans 

Mais....  "depuis que je suis enfant"    Personnellement, je n'aime pas. Sans doute parce que j'ai quitté l'enfance depuis beaucoup plus longtemps que titi.


----------



## Nicomon

[...]

Comme je ne *suis *plus une enfant (depuis longtemps), je ne serais pas portée à dire "_Depuis que je *suis* enfant_". Je n'ai pas affirmé qu'il était erroné de le dire ou de l'écrire (à vrai dire, je ne sais pas). Simplement que moi, je n'aime pas. Des goûts et des couleurs...


----------



## francais_espanol

[...]

Je ne suis jamais sûre du temps de verbe à utiliser avec "depuis que". Par exemple, est-ce qu'on dit "depuis que _je suis_ petite ça m'a toujours attirée" ou "depuis que_ j'étais_ petite ça m'a toujours attirée"? Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Benoît abroad

Je pencherais plutôt pour le "depuis que je suis petite".

Si vous voulez employer absolument l'imparfait, alors préférez la formule: "Quand j'étais petite, cela m'attirait", mais la nuance est alors importante.

"Depuis que...." --> l'action se continue au présent
"Quand j'étais" --> il n'y a pas de rapport avec le présent


----------



## Micia93

Bonjour !
j'ai trouvé ce fil par hasard, et même si la réponse est très tardive, je réponds quand même
cette phrase ne convient pas, car elle n'est grammaticalement pas correcte :
"depuis que" implique une action passée qui se prolonge dans le présent
donc : "je possède cet instrument depuis que je _*suis *_enfant" (ou depuis mon enfance comme il l'a été dit)
si tu veux garder "j'étais", emploie "lorsque" ou "quand" qui indique une action qui est définitivement passée, et tous les temps changent : "j'ai possédé cet instrument quand (lorsque) j'étais enfant "


----------



## l'ornithorynque déchaîné

This is probably an old chestnut but this particular time expression always gives me trouble: "Ever since I was a little boy, I have wanted to help others."
"Depuis (le temps) que je suis petit, je veux aider les autres."?
"Depuis mon enfance..."?
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Topsie

Depuis tout petit, j'ai toujours voulu aider les autres !


----------



## Lilaclou

Hi everyone,

I'm struggling to translate* 'I have been this way since I was a child'*. The context is a cartoon about homosexuality, and the preceeding sentence is 'Your choice of lifestyle is an abomination'. The problem is that the cartoon is being deliberately mysterious about the subject and I'm trying to avoid making it more exact (e.g. I can't put 'Depuis mon enfance je suis gay')

Here's my attempt:

*'Depuis mon enfance je suis comme ca'
*

Your help would be much appreciated, thanks guys


----------



## Maître Capello

Your attempt is good although I would prefer to use the same word order as in English: _Je suis comme ça depuis mon enfance / depuis que je suis enfant._

Note that the tense of the verbal phrase is the present, contrary to English. See also the following thread:

FR: I have been V-ing since I was X (years old)


----------



## Lilaclou

That's great, thank you!


----------



## casena

Hello everyone, 
I want to say "since I was a kid". Should it be "depuis que je suis enfant" or "depuis que j'etais enfant" ?
another question regarding the same topic, should I say " un enfant" or just " enfant" 


Merci bien


----------



## Yendred

"_depuis que je suis enfant_" would mean you are still a kid, so it would be used for example to say "_since I am an adult/depuis que je suis adulte_".

So in your case, the proper translation is "_depuis que j'étais enfant_", but do you have a complete sentence (more context) to confirm?

"_depuis que j'étais un enfant_" is possible, but less natural than "_depuis que j'étais enfant"._


----------



## casena

Thank you Yendred,
I translated it using Deep L, but I was wondering why it used suis here, I didn't make sense to me as well.
The entire sentence goes like that "when I was a kid I used to study French".

Using the same site when translating " I was born in Egypt" it gives me " Je suis née"
I guess we should use étais here as well. Am I right

Thanks a lot


----------



## Yendred

casena said:


> "when I was a kid I used to study French"


So this is not "_since__ I was a kid_"


----------



## casena

Yeah sorry I am just overwhelmed by many things 🥴

*I decided to tell my story since I was a kid*

That's the sentence


----------



## jekoh

Yendred said:


> "_depuis que je suis enfant_" would mean you are still a kid,


No, it would not.

_Depuis que je suis enfant_ is perfectly fine for an adult. Similarily, _depuis que j'ai 5 ans_ does not mean you're 5.


----------



## itka

> Using the same site when translating " I was born in Egypt" it gives me " Je suis née"
> I guess we should use étais here as well. Am I right


No. You have to use : "Je suis née."

And for the second part of your question, I'd prefer : "...depuis l'enfance / depuis mon enfance". ... But more context would help !


----------



## elnoil

Saying "Depuis que je suis enfant, ... " implies you still do what you did as a child.

If you don't do this anymore, you should say "Quand j'étais enfant, je faisais... " -> the imperfect translate the idea it was a habit you had during a long period of time.

"Depuis que j'étais enfant" is used for telling a past story, it is more often written than said orally.

So, to translate your sentence, you are still determined to tell your story, you should say "J'ai décidé de raconter mon histoire depuis que je suis enfant"


----------



## OLN

itka said:


> I'd prefer : "...depuis l'enfance / depuis mon enfance".


----------

